# Speaking of puppies...that's what i want :)



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

There are some real cutie lc boys ready for the taking pretty near to me. Thought i'd post some pics..for fun hehe! I have 2 faves in this group one for coat and the other for face. 
This one has the coat i like








This one has the face i like








and this one idk just isn't my thing i guess








The were born on November 26th. I'd take the top 2 in a heart beat!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Go for face you like, my guess is they will all have similar adult coats !


----------



## lolmares (Jan 20, 2011)

omg i want one! 
I've only had my little boy for just over a month and I know for a fact he wont be my last! I couldn't have gone to see them without taking one home or at least securing one lol your so strong!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh goodness...they are all cute!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I LOVE the second one! Reminds me of Kristi's Asia :love2:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe i'm the oddball but I think #3 is adorable :] Just a misfit kind of look compared to his brothers.

I'd say just go for it :]


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

the 1st guy is no longer on the site.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Better get after the one that you want then :] 

Quick! Make haste!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee hee...I'm the odd ball to. I like his coat best. I'm not a huge fan of blacks or lc's, but they are cute pups.



Amandarose531 said:


> Maybe i'm the oddball but I think #3 is adorable :] Just a misfit kind of look compared to his brothers.
> 
> I'd say just go for it :]


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm with Amanda, I like #3. 

WHY!!!! are chi's so addictive? hehe.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

oh puppy number 2 is so gorgeous , def my pic


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

i love #2 and #1 and #3


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG they are all cute! Just go get all 3!! LOLOL  I will take the 2nd one!! I love the coat and face, but honestly I'd take all three...


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

They are all so cute! #3 is my fav.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

DO IT!!!! u know u want 2!! they are all really cute!!! xx


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> Maybe i'm the oddball but I think #3 is adorable :] Just a misfit kind of look compared to his brothers.
> 
> I'd say just go for it :]


I guess I am a missfit also as I would pic #3


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

*new pics*

V I want him V








i just love this guy 








I noticed these new pics this eve. They look older now and ears really standing well now.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The first is soo sweet. The breeder's been trimming their ears to get them to stand


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Chiccos_Mummy (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Chi's are sooooooo addictive! reading how much you guys all love your chi's is amazing! i havent even picked chicco up yet and im already looking for more! ha ha! xxxx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL Kristi....too funny !!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:laughing8: Kristi you're nuts!!! LOL that is too funny 
Yes he really is, i'd do anything to be able to get that dog.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You could tell your hubby you want him for valentines day? Really what's 1 more chi hahahaha...


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hshaha kristi that's funny!!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Chiccos_Mummy said:


> Oh my goodness! Chi's are sooooooo addictive! reading how much you guys all love your chi's is amazing! i havent even picked chicco up yet and im already looking for more! ha ha! xxxx


I think that you never stop looking at them really... I look a lot...but my dog is the only dog here and he is almost 3 years of age. Not all of us give in to the temptation...

Thsi baby is really something sweet though isn't he ??


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

yeahhhhhh i'll try that. haha. he'll tell me to stick it. lol
He could totally live a life without dogs and be fine.  But not me! I will forever have chi's and I won't buy another dog breed except for chi's. I'm SOLD!!!


----------



## Chiccos_Mummy (Jan 27, 2011)

AMAZING! I am totally going to have to find another one!  any ideas on how i find out about one that would be ready in the summer? i know they will probably only be a twinkle i our eyes at the moment, but id like to take one home with me in the summer. Im coming back in may and staying for a few months. any suggestions? or am i best just ringing around?? im from near preston but im willing to travel! xxxx


----------



## Chiccos_Mummy (Jan 27, 2011)

rubia said:


> I think that you never stop looking at them really... I look a lot...but my dog is the only dog here and he is almost 3 years of age. Not all of us give in to the temptation...
> 
> Thsi baby is really something sweet though isn't he ??




amazing! 
i want to try get one when i come home in the summer! hubby might not like it, but i dont care!  xxx


----------



## Angalla (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cute, but for me the markings are too papillon like, but then I'm old school & prefer the solid colours or the black & tans


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

LittleHead said:


> I LOVE the second one! Reminds me of Kristi's Asia :love2:


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------

